# MT member thwarts knife attack!



## James Patrick (Apr 19, 2006)

I wasn't sure if I should post this information, but I noticed that our friend and colleague had posted this over in Self-Defense Forums. I liked his post so much that I copied and pasted it here.

Basically, MT member Paul Janulis ("Tulisan") thwarted a knife assault last week friday. On top of running his company, he does other side jobs, one of them being an on call for a delivery company. It was while working with the delivery company that this happened.

Anyways, it was nice to see methods that we researched and trained successful under the test. It is also good that Paul is alive and unscathed. We should applaud Paul for being able to put his training into action, and for chosing to not be a victim. 

Thanks Paul....we are all lucky to have you!

Sincerely,

James Patrick


Today, 11:06 AM 


Ian Kinder






 vbmenu_register("postmenu_150469", true); 
Adapt, innovate and overcome
 Join Date: Nov 2003
Location: Michigan, USA
Posts: 88 


*Staff Member Assaulted* 
Hey guys, I thought you might find this interesting

One of our staff members, Paul Janulis, was assaulted by two young men on Friday, 4-14-06 in Pontiac Michigan. He was driving a truck for a company that delivers food to private homes. While standing along side his truck he noticed a sudden movement out of the corner of his eye. When he turned to face the movement he was confronted by a young man who was apparently reaching to grab him and hold an object to his throat, an object which he later learned was a box cutter. He slammed the hand with the object into his truck using the method made popular by Krav Maga, which is simply to (a) grab the weapon or weapon hand with one hand and push it away from your body and then (b) hit or employ a weapon with your other hand. The attacker made a sound when his hand hit the truck and dropped the object. Paul attempted to hit him but was not able to connect with a solid blow because the attacker was already in the process of pulling away. At this point the second assailant moved towards Paul aggressively, so Paul turned to face him and draw his gun, which was concealed on his waist just behind his strong side hip. Once he achieved a holster ready (hand on gun ready to draw) both aggressors ran away, which ended the encounter. 

We are all very glad that Paul was not hurt and that he prevailed against this assault. This event is representative of so many real encounters in that it does not fall in to neat this vs. that categories, that things happen fast and change without warning and that the level of awareness of the combatants is severally affected by the speed of the engagement and the perception of the threat. This last issue is important because the level of awareness and presence of mind that is often expected from defenders is unrealistic. It also reinforces many of the other principles we stress to students, that:

1.) Fights rarely go perfect, even when things ultimately go well
2.) Even if you are armed, you may not be able to deploy your weapon (so dont be depended on it)
3.) To be truly prepared, you must be able to escalate the level of force further and faster than the aggressor(s) (so arm yourself if appropriate) 
4.) When possible, use your environment to our advantage 

It also reinforces the value of the Krav method listed above, which is far simpler than most popular alternatives.
__________________
www.livesafeacademy.com
info@LiveSafeAcademy.com


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 19, 2006)

Way to go Paul!!  It's great when the training just takes over.  Glad it did for you.

Jeff


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 19, 2006)

glad you made it, paul.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad to hear Paul's all right.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad you were alert Paul, and that no one got hurt.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 19, 2006)

Nicely done, Paul.  :asian:  

I'm really glad to hear you came through an exceptionally dangerous situation safe and unscathed.  Your training has paid off, this time.

James, thank you for sharing this. :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2006)

Wow.  Glad to hear you are safe and well.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

I have had situations happened to me before (mostly when I was younger), but I usually don't put that out there for a number of different reasons. However, friends have convinced me that this particular story offers valuable lifesaving information for others. So, for that, I am glad that Ian and James put it out there. I hope that the story helps people out somewhere along the line.

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 19, 2006)

Good Job, glad you were being aware of your surroundings.


----------



## Bigshadow (Apr 19, 2006)

Good job Paul!  Glad you are safe!  

I think your story really depicts the surprise nature of a real attack and how it is over rather quickly.  Typically there is no squaring off and no challenges, it just happens and happens fast.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 19, 2006)

good reactions and nice awareness Paul.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 19, 2006)

Atta boy Luther ... err Paul!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah Paul calls me and asks "Guess what happened to me?" 

Rich: "You were attacked or attempted to be robbed"

Paul: YEP!

Rich: Are you ok?

Paul: Oh yeah I am ok.

Rich: Are they ok and did you hurt them and is this your only phone call?


I had to ask just in case he needed to be bailed out.


----------



## stickarts (Apr 19, 2006)

good job and glad you're ok!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 19, 2006)

Ya know Paul, I just gotta ask...

Were they visually impaired?  Did they not see the size of you?  I mean really?  YOU ARE HUGE MAN!  That pic in your profile shows you aren't exactly scrawny.  That should be a deterrant in itself!


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 19, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Rich: Are they ok and did you hurt themand is this your only phone call?
> 
> 
> I had to ask just in case he needed to be bailed out.


 :rofl:


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 19, 2006)

Great Job Paul bglad you did not get hurt in the encounter.
Terry


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 19, 2006)

Good job Paul! Glad you're safe.  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 19, 2006)

Well done Paul...Glad you're okay.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 19, 2006)

Good to hear you're OK, Paul!


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Ya know Paul, I just gotta ask...
> 
> Were they visually impaired? Did they not see the size of you? I mean really? YOU ARE HUGE MAN! That pic in your profile shows you aren't exactly scrawny. That should be a deterrant in itself!


 
Well, I actually am only 3'9" and I only weigh 110 lbs, and I am female. I just borrowed that picture from someone else for my profile. :uhyeah: 

Kidding of course.

When they first approached me, my head and half my body was in a freezer compartment of my truck. I don't think that they knew much of what I looked like other then my ***, of which I should be flattered that they didn't think that my *** was huge. . But seriously, I don't think that they thought this one through very well, yet they intended to get me by surprise and when I was vulnerable. Lucky for me, I know not to linger in a vulnerable position like that if I can avoid it, so I was out of the freezer before they were able to engage me.

Also, the second assailent was actually bigger then me; not muscular, though, just taller and fatter.

That said, I think that maybe appearance and aggression ultimitaly was what made them run away. Even though I went for my gun, I don't know if they really saw that in as much as the fact that I wasn't afraid to square off and I was ready to fight. After the first guy who had the knife was backed off, the second guy went to engage me, and I sqaured off to him immediately and aggressively. It was at that point that they decided it wasn't worth it, lucky for everyone.

I would also like to say that although I was extremely glad that I had my gun on me, in hindsight I am also glad that I didn't have to shoot anyone that day. Although I fully intended too had they have continued the assault, that would have complicated my life a lot more then I was prepared for.

Paul


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Apr 20, 2006)

Wow! Glad to hear you are ok.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad that all worked out well! The Professor would be very proud of you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey Paul,

Glad to here that you are okay.  Those types of situations can
certainly get pretty hairy.  Way to stay alert and aware to what
was happening around you.  Did the police get any leads on who
the individuals were or were they long gone when they showed 
up?  Take care and maybe you should rethink doing deliveries in
Pontiac as that is definately one tough town.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks again to everyone for the support and kindness.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 20, 2006)

Glad to hear you are O.K.!!


----------



## Jimi (Apr 20, 2006)

Don't know you, but good to know you are unharmed man! We lose too many good people in our lives.


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Well, I actually am only 3'9" and I only weigh 110 lbs, and I am female. I just borrowed that picture from someone else for my profile. :uhyeah:


 
:xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock :xtrmshock 

Seriously though, I'm glad to hear that you're ok!!

Mike


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 21, 2006)

Paul

Do you think your attackers were serious about taking your life or even hurting you or were they more intent on robbing you?

upnorthkyosa


----------



## James Patrick (Apr 21, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Paul
> 
> Do you think your attackers were serious about taking your life or even hurting you or were they more intent on robbing you?
> 
> upnorthkyosa


 
That is a good question, but I think it would be hard to know in a split second.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2006)

> Do you think your attackers were serious about taking your life or even hurting you or were they more intent on robbing you?


 
One never really knows for sure unless one is willing to throw themselves at the mercy of their attacker to find out. 

Paul


----------



## Marvin (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it is always a safe bet to assume if someone has a knife they want to kill you. Otherwise one may end up second guessing and get hurt or killed


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 21, 2006)

Sorry you had to be in that situation Paul, but it sounds you handled it the right way.Glad to hear all is well.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 21, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I think it is always a safe bet to assume if someone has a knife they want to kill you. Otherwise one may end up second guessing and get hurt or killed


 
Exactly.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 21, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I think it is always a safe bet to assume if someone has a knife they want to kill you. Otherwise one may end up second guessing and get hurt or killed


 
I would have to concur!  They definately have bad intentions, wether it be robbing, maiming or killing you.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I think it is always a safe bet to assume if someone has a knife they want to kill you. Otherwise one may end up second guessing and get hurt or killed




I would concur. 

Good Point


----------



## Henderson (Apr 21, 2006)

Marvin said:
			
		

> I think it is always a safe bet to assume if someone has a knife they want to kill you. Otherwise one may end up second guessing and get hurt or killed


 
Me to....couldn't agree more.


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 21, 2006)

I totally agree with what has been posted.  Its best to assume the worst.  I was just wondering if any "questioning of intent" happened or if the reaction a "think later" type of reaction.  It's kinda rare that you get to question someone whose just been through this type of thing.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 22, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> I totally agree with what has been posted. Its best to assume the worst. I was just wondering if any "questioning of intent" happened or if the reaction a "think later" type of reaction. It's kinda rare that you get to question someone whose just been through this type of thing.


 
As an afterthought (because during the incident I was just reacting to a violent situation with no time to asses their psychological make-up), I am guessing that they probably didn't intend to killed me (but it doesn't meant that they wouldn't have), but definatily intended too ruff me up. I know for sure that they weren't looking for a fight, but were looking for a victim. This is why when I gave them a fight, they ran. This provides an example as to why it is usually the best idea to fight back and not be a victim.

An important thing to note was that I didn't see what type of knife it was until after the incident (remember, I ejected the knife and it was on the ground when they ran). I knew it was a knife based on how he was holding the object, the approach, and because it was metal, but that is about it.

Paul


----------

